# Do You...!



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...vive le france?!?!?....HAHAHAHA, non! france c'est la barbe!....i think i said france suck, or france sucks something..i dunno, im not sure what i said...french is kinda rusty


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

All of the above (top 4)


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I voted france is iraq's oil bitch. If I could've voted a second one I would've voted US is one of the greatest nations cause it's true


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Words cant describe how I feel towards the French.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Me neither but actions can.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Aint that the truth!! *wink*


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...NUKE FRANCE!!! THE WORLD CAN DO WITHOUT THEIR FROG LEGS AND SNOOTY ATTITUDE!!! but we gotta go evacuate the french women first.....


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

but we gotta evacuate the french women first-USMC*sPiKeY*

hell yea


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

UGH! Do you know how artificial the french women are?!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...no i dont know how "artifical" french women are, but i'll have fun finding out, wouldn't i?














.....who's the monkey that voted he hated the us???????????


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I agree with all of the options stated above...








My idea: let the French and American fight each other to the death (in the Saharah or something, far from civilisation): the winner can have Germany









What most of you yanks get wrong is that when Europeans are not agreeing with the US government, it doesn't mean they also hate the common American citizen. I mean, I hate Bush's guts, but I don't hate you guys








I mean, it's not your fault you got such a jack-ass in the White House (well, actually it's slightly more than half of you that is to blame







).

btw: I didn't vote against the US, because I agree with all options: I didn't vote at all. First, I'll wait for your responses, and then I'll vote









And about the French: they a pathetic bunch of pedantic baguette humpers and samesexlovers, but their women are frickin' hot


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...hm, US fight france....is that even a fight?














no offense to the french or anything, but they'd get bitch-slapped and run their stupid snooty asses home before the US has another chance to smack them upside the head for being the iraq's oil bitch














...as for the comment about mr. bush, it wasn't the majority of the people's fault







it was the people of florida







...not my fault gramps was on viagra and in a rush to get home Oo ...


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i went for all of the top 4 ,i was in france last year for hols it was actually ok apart from my friend got bumped getting his car fixed at a garage and on the whole the poeple are a bit dodgy ,the place is nice though


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Yeah, damn those Florida people that are already dead, but just don't know it yet! It's their fault. We should send them to the Gulf, so they can repair the damage they caused







(lol, would be a hilarious sight, I guess).

I think the best thing we could do to the french is to nuke their *** asses







Only problem: I live too close by, so it's no option (unless you're willing to sacrifice Holland for a just cause). So instead, let's give them all a one-way ticket to the moon, saying they go to greater-France


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> unless you're willing to sacrifice Holland for a just cause


...again, what's stopping everyone from nuking france?









...im just kidding people of holland, don't blow off a bong cuz of that comment


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I urge you not to piss off the Dutch: their slingshot skillz are second to none


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I urge you not to piss off the Dutch: their slingshot skillz are second to none


...uh-huh







...............*crickets chirping* _"chirp, chirp, chirp"_


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

OK, whats all this anti-France stuff?
In my pointless poll I had a France option, this was only because I am a witty Englishman, and France is the nearest foreign place to me - Whats your excuse?
Because you can't be as against them as this because of their issues over Iraq?
can you?

Anyway, Vive-le-France!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> unless you're willing to sacrifice Holland for a just cause


 Yep I think were willing especially if Judazz is living in Holland


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > unless you're willing to sacrifice Holland for a just cause
> ...


 How can you even consider sacrificing Holland?
They have great drugs, where else can you go like that?


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Well what if we take all of the drugs out of Holland put them on a plane and drop them over various cities in America?


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Then we nuke France


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Who the hell voted that they hated they U.S.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> piranha 13 said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


Thanks for the reassuring words: I almost thought, Holland was obsolete









btw: piranha 13, that was not nice


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Oh sorry Judazz. How bout if we evacuate you and the drugs and then nuke France?


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Then we can just torture you over here.









btw: You can bring your piranhas with you


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> Oh sorry Judazz. How bout if we evacuate you and the drugs and then nuke France?


 Well, that sounds fair to me








And about the torture: that doesn't scare me: most of your television programs are much worse








And I'll release my piranha's in a local lake before I go: they deserve some fun, even without me


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Well how about if the torture was bein nutured by piranhas?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Mmmm, whatever floats your boat, dude


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Really?









But that would actually be like the worst damn torture. God it would hurt like he!l. I'd rather just be shot so I could go to heaven with my piranhas


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'd rather just live


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I wouldn't. Not being able to piss or do other things.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I mean living, no torture or p's messing around with my doodel-schwantz....


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Oh yea I rather live to I p's hadn't messed me up.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> Oh yea I rather live to I p's hadn't messed me up.


Huh???









But anyways, let's not get off track: THE FRENCH SUCK


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I mean if there was torture and p's messing me up. Not that p's have already messed me up.

BUT YEA THE FRENCH SUCK!!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

France is of no consequence to me. I have enjoyed French women, and did not have to step foot in their country. One of the perks of living in Hawaii, the whole world comes to you.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Living in paradise, importing them beauties per planeload, eh


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Living in paradise, importing them beauties per planeload, eh


 absolutely, and they are all on vacation and out to experience new things. Just so happens I became very familiar with the different island attractions so I would be able to make there experience more enjoyable.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That's very noble of you, sir


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

As you get to know me Jonas, you will find that I am a very giving person


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> As you get to know me Jonas, you will find that I am a very giving person


 probably. what do you give people? enjoyable trips to hawaii?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> what do you give people? enjoyable trips to hawaii?


I hope so. I no longer live in Hawaii, but I believe I made a lot of womens trips to HI more entertaining. I know they made my time there much more enjoyable.







I am very thankful.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> I hope so. I no longer live in Hawaii, but I believe I made a lot of womens trips to HI more entertaining. I know they made my time there much more enjoyable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LOL







 ...I'm sure you are grosse gurke.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> As you get to know me Jonas, you will find that I am a very giving person


























*cough*randy dog*cough*


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> *cough*randy dog*cough*

















LOL


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...what's wrong with hating the french? i mean its not my fault they invaded my parents home (vietnam), and its not my fault vietnam kicked their ass's out...so again, what's wrong with hating the french if they're just in the way of everything, hm innes?







....i think juda is a reciever not a giver














.....


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> i think juda is a reciever not a giver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Huh?!?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...







...im lost...i think i've completely lost the subject


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ah, for crying out loud, it's your own damn thread, dimwit


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Ah, for crying out loud, it's your own damn thread, dimwit


 ...you threw me off the subject numbnuts!







....it's not my fault i have a short attention span


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Yeah, it's as easy as that: something's wrong, blame the Dutch.....








And I thought the French were this board's punching ball....


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> And I thought the French were this board's punching ball....


 ....they are!







...well here put it this way, at least you didn't bend over and take it in the ass like they did during world war II...you put some spunk into it, before hitler forcefully bent you over and gave it to you in the ass







feel better? ....do you want a hug, fa-sher?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

No, I don't feel better. The Hitler part in particular bugs me.... I told ya to keep your trap about that


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...oops!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> fa-sher?


 what are you talking about? Its not fasher it's farjar.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Or fajha.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Or in the movie it's spelled fazha


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

ZIP IT!!!! ...zzzzzip!....zzzzzzip!!!....ZZZZZZIP IT!!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

> ZIP IT!!!! ...zzzzzip!....zzzzzzip!!!....ZZZZZZIP IT!!!!


*www. sssht.com.org*

Hey, I'm Dutch, I know how to spell it correctly....
It's fasher


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Hey, I'm Dutch, I know how to spell it correctly....
> It's fasher


 ....it's FA-ther....Fa-Th-ER....FA-Th-Er...FA-THER!...ya crazy insane dutch!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> ya crazy insane dutch!


No, we're not insane, just different









And it's fasher


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

IT'S FA-THER!....FA-TH-ER!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Yeah, whatever, Disney Boy.......


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...quiet loo boy!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Quite loo?!? Hahaha









Btw: THE FRENCH BLOW CHUNKS


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Btw: THE FRENCH BLOW CHUNKS


 ...really?







...i was told they swallowed!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY*: "...quiet loo boy!"


----------

